# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Herbst 2018



## silver68 (15. Oktober 2018)

Moin Kollegen 
Läuft was in OH/Fehmarn?
Ich bin Ende des Monats oben...werde berichten!

TL Silver


----------



## silver68 (18. Oktober 2018)

dat läuft ja wieder hier
Um Gottes Willen...is ja Schonzeit...da traut sich wieder keiner...obwohl genug unterwegs sind...aber is ja verpöhnt...könnte ja geläster geben...


----------



## Mefo-Schneider (19. Oktober 2018)

Tja entweder ist dein tread untermassig, oder alle sind hinter dem Silber her? 

Petri Heil


----------



## silver68 (20. Oktober 2018)

Mefo-Schneider schrieb:


> Tja entweder ist dein tread untermassig, oder alle sind hinter dem Silber her?
> 
> Petri Heil


Tja, sind wohl alle an der Front

Viel Petri für alle


----------



## Dennis76 (29. Oktober 2018)

Morgen geht es wieder auf die Insel Mal schauen ob sich der eine oder andere Silberbarren heben lässt.


----------



## silver68 (30. Oktober 2018)

Dennis76 schrieb:


> Morgen geht es wieder auf die Insel Mal schauen ob sich der eine oder andere Silberbarren heben lässt.


Und wie war der erste Tag?


----------



## silver68 (31. Oktober 2018)

Heute Katharinenhof und Marienleuchte
...geschneidert


----------



## zulu1024 (31. Oktober 2018)

Du warst auf der falschen seite... Ich hatte heute eine ü65er und eine ü55 aus der braunen Brandung. Genau gemessen habe ich nicht, da sie gefärbt waren und gleich wieder weiter ziehen durften. Die Färbung war noch nicht sonderlich ausgeprägt. Dieses Frühjahr sind sie auch ziemlich spät abgestiegen, durch den Kälteeinbruch vor Ostern... Jedenfalls habe ich die Jahre davor zum Vergleich schon stark gefärbtere Fische anfang September gefangen. Also alles bisschen spät dieses Jahr. 

Was mir aber am meisten sorgen bereitet: Wo sollen die Fische aufsteigen? So gut wie alle Flüsse sind trocken! Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen auf otto gneist Seite einen alarmierenden Bericht gelesen. Auf Bornholm sind so gut wie alle Flüsse ohne Wasser. Heute war ich kurz in Weißenhaus ran und auch dort beim üblichen Einfluss gleich am Parkplatz das gleiche Bild. Gar nichts läuft da mehr!


----------



## silver68 (31. Oktober 2018)

Wallnau


zulu1024 schrieb:


> Du warst auf der falschen seite... Ich hatte heute eine ü65er und eine ü55 aus der braunen Brandung. Genau gemessen habe ich nicht, da sie gefärbt waren und gleich wieder weiter ziehen durften. Die Färbung war noch nicht sonderlich ausgeprägt. Dieses Frühjahr sind sie auch ziemlich spät abgestiegen, durch den Kälteeinbruch vor Ostern... Jedenfalls habe ich die Jahre davor zum Vergleich schon stark gefärbtere Fische anfang September gefangen. Also alles bisschen spät dieses Jahr.
> 
> Was mir aber am meisten sorgen bereitet: Wo sollen die Fische aufsteigen? So gut wie alle Flüsse sind trocken! Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen auf otto gneist Seite einen alarmierenden Bericht gelesen. Auf Bornholm sind so gut wie alle Flüsse ohne Wasser. Heute war ich kurz in Weißenhaus ran und auch dort beim üblichen Einfluss gleich am Parkplatz das gleiche Bild. Gar nichts läuft da mehr!


 Wallnau war nicht fischbar...total braun und Kraut ohne Ende...wo warst Du? Westermakelsdorf?...mit Blinker???
Gruß


----------



## zulu1024 (31. Oktober 2018)

Südlich von Heiligenhafen. Ab 14 Uhr ging es dort mit Wind und Welle. Hatte auch mit weniger Welle gerechnet und nur eine leichte Rute mit...Bisse kamen direkt an der sichtbaren Trübungskante, und die war ab 60-70m. Gerade so erreichbar mit der Rute und dem fluo-grünen 20g Blinker.


----------



## zulu1024 (4. November 2018)

Gestern pelzerhaken nur eine untermaßige und 2 Bisse vom gleichen Kaliber.

Heute ebenso eine untermaßige und ca 5 Nachläufer bis unter die Rutenspitze. Außerdem heute mein erster Köhler und noch ein Dorsch. Beides aber Kinderstube. Trotzdem netter Triple


----------



## kneew (13. Dezember 2018)

Es geht in zwei Tagen wieder los auf das Silber... Also tight lines!


----------



## Ostseesilber (16. Dezember 2018)

Ebenso Petri an alle auf Silberjagd


----------



## Windfinder (16. Dezember 2018)

Keiner was gefangen???


----------



## dirk.steffen (16. Dezember 2018)

So, gestern war Saisonstart 
Wir hatten uns schon um 7 Uhr verabredet, war noch ziemlich dunkel. Aber egal, bis alles aufgetakelt war konnte man schon etwas sehen  Mit der Fliege haben wir dann zu zweit einen Uferabschnitt abgefischt und konnten 2 Forellen landen, haben jeder noch eine verloren und einen Biß gehabt. Das alles bis Mittag, also recht ordentlich. Nur die Größe war etwas dürftig 
Aber für den Beginn ein schöner Tag.


----------



## dirk.steffen (20. Dezember 2018)

Heute wieder mal einen freien Tag am Ostseewasser genutzt.
Geil wie nie !!!
Da mein Schußkopf der Fliegenrute noch in Reparatur war, mußte ich auf die Spinnflitze zurückgreifen. Am Spot angekommen, 2. Wurf erster Nachläufer.  Ups was hier los? Nächster Wurf eine Untermaßige. Beim 10. Wurf dann die erste Maßige , die zum Essen für Heiligabend auch mit durfte. Das ging dann 1,5 Std. so weiter.  Erst als der Wind etwas nachließ wurden die Silbernen etwas scheuer und schwammen fast nur noch hinterher. Insgesamt konnte ich 9 Forellen landen (bis auf die mitgenommene alle mit der Hand), wovon wohl 4-5 maßig waren. Die Nachläufer und Bisse habe ich nicht mehr gezählt. Wat eine geile Fischerei.  Wie wäre das wohl mit der Fliegenrute gewesen.


----------



## buettnek (22. Dezember 2018)

Heute 3 Stunden bei leicht angetrübten Wasser in West-MV. Ein Biss auf Fliege, eine untermaßige vom Kollegen auf Blech. Wasser 7C.


----------



## henry73 (23. Dezember 2018)

Heute zu zweit ein Zeitfenster von der Morgendämmerung bis mittags genutzt um den ersten Versuch auf Mefo zu unternehmen.

Nach wenigen Minuten machten sich einige Dorsche bemerkbar; leider alle bis auf einen 55er wieder ausgestiegen.

Nach dem weitere Bisse ausblieben standen dann die Mefos im Fokus. Ab halb zehn ging ein recht munteres Beißen los; es konnte 5 Forellen gelandet von 40 bis knapp 50 cm gelandet werden welche sämtlich released wurden. 2 bessere Mefos stiegen unter der Rutenspitze wieder aus. Dazu gab es noch einige Fehlbisse und kurze Anfasser.

War ein sehr abwechslungsreiches Angeln heute… mal schauen ob sich zw. den Feiertagen noch mal Zeit findet ans Wasser zu ziehen.

Gruß & Petri Heil!

Henry


----------



## buettnek (23. Dezember 2018)

Bei mir heute im Laufe des Nachmittags im Regen und glasklarem Wasser nur einige kurze Anfasser an der Fliegenrute 
Weiter Petri uns schöne Weihnachten an alle...


----------



## henry73 (27. Dezember 2018)

Heute zu zweit von 8-12 Uhr los gewesen und die Rute geschwungen. Etwas Brandung, leicht angetrübtes Wasser, viel aufgewirbeltes Zeugs im Wasser > wieder recht gute Bedingungen; fehlte nur noch bisschen Sonne als Krönung… aber man kann ja nicht alles haben. Trotzdem kaum Tang oder Seegras am Haken.

Bei Nebel und teils leichtem Sprühregen gab es 6 Mefos zw. 40-45 cm (alle released) auf Blinker und Spöket, dazu noch diverse fehlbisse und Aussteiger.

Gruß & Petri Heil an alle!

Henry


----------



## dirk.steffen (27. Dezember 2018)

Heute 3 Spots angetestet. An der "offenen" Küste waren eigentlich gute Bedingungen, nur die Fisch wußten das wohl nicht 
In einer flachen Bucht standen schon 2 Kollegen mit der Spinnflitze bis zum Bauchnabel im Wasser bei glasklarem Wasser und so gut wie keinem Wind. Im knietiefen Wasser konnte ich beim 3. Wurf mit der Fliege eine Untermaßige landen. Eine 2. Forelle sprang vor Freude das der andere Fisch released wurde gleich mal aus dem Wasser  Dann gab es noch einen Nachläufer. Und auf dem Rückweg zum Auto konnte ich noch einen Eisvogel bewundern. Was will man mehr ;-)

Schöne Grüße auch noch an den "Windfinder" und Gute Besserung für den Salzigen (unbekannterweise)


----------



## Angeldidi (28. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

heute hatte ich Glück & Pech zugleich, da mir zwar der Fang einer schönen 60 cm Meerforelle am Leuchtturm von Falshöft gelang, der Fisch aber deutlich gefärbt war, so dass ich ihn schonend wieder zurücksetzen musste/konnte.

Euch allen Petri Heil & einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr,

Dietmar.


----------



## buettnek (1. Januar 2019)

Silvester und Neujahr nochmal kurz am Wasser. Heute bei starken Winden und absolutem Niedrigwasser in einer Bucht ohne Biss. Sylvester ab der offenen Küste ne Kleine ca. 40iger an der offene Küste
Gesundes neues Jahr an alle


----------



## Angeldidi (2. Januar 2019)

Hallo & frohes neues Jahr zusammen,

ich habe am 30.12. sowie am Silvestertag weiter mein Glück im Strand von Falshöft mit dem Blinker gesucht, konnte aber keine weitere Forelle überlisten (nur 1 Nachläufer war zu verzeichnen). Aufgrund der starken & stetigen Westwinde war das Wasser schon merklich zurückgewichen, am Neujahrstag dann war die komplette 1. Sandbank freigelegt, so dass ich es gar nicht weiter versucht habe.

Egal, ich hatte das Glück, insgesamt 3 schöne Angeltage bei herrlichen Bedingungen genossen haben zu dürfen. Im Frühjahr werde ich mit Sicherheit an diese schöne Strecke zurückkehren, mal sehen, was dann geht.

Euch allen Petri Heil & bis bald,

Dietmar.


----------



## lammi (2. Januar 2019)

Heute hatte ich Besuch von zwei kleinen Ottern mit ihrer Mutter.Fisch gabs nicht auf Rügen,war aber auch nebensächlich.


----------



## sn-angler (6. Januar 2019)

Heute zu zweit von 8-10 Uhr Umgebung Heiligendamm auf "Meerforelle 2019" angetestet. Das Wasser war von Sturm und Hochwasser noch sehr trübe, leicht erhöht und geringe Brandung. Nach null Kontakt noch mal in Richtung Rerik verlegt. Dort war das Wasser noch ruhiger und auch ein wenig klarer. Zwischen 11-13:30 Uhr stiegen dann auf Sandaal-Dekor noch drei Mefos ein. Waren alle knapp unter Maß und machen wieder die Ostsee unsicher. Die Bisse waren alle ziemlich hart, dicht an der Trübungskante.

Petri Heil an Alle!


----------

